# Đơn vị Hòa Phát lắp đặt dây chuyền xử lý trứng hiện đại của hãng Moba – Hà Lan ở Sài Gòn



## longbuscu01 (6 Tháng năm 2021)

*Đầu tháng 8/2020, Cty TNHH thu mua phế liệu nhôm Hòa Phát ở Toàn Quốc đã lắp đặt xong hệ thống dây chuyền thu gom, phân loại, đóng gói trứng của Moba (Hà Lan). Dây chuyền có công suất lớn nhất và tính năng hiện đại bậc nhất Việt Nam này giúp Hòa Phát sẵn sàng cung cấp những lô trứng thương phẩm chất lượng cao ra thị trường.*







Moba là hãng đứng đầu thế giới về thiết bị xử lý trứng gia cầm. Trứng từ các Địa bàn nuôi sẽ được chuyển về khu xử lý trung tâm trên băng chuyền. Quy trình khép kín bao gồm xử lý trứng qua máy soi, cân và phân loại trứng theo trọng lượng, loại bỏ tạp chất mà mắt thường không nhìn thấy được.

Anh Doãn Quang Thịnh, Phó phòng Vật tư, Công Ty TNHH *thu mua phế liệu đồng* Hòa Phát tại Hà Nội cho biết, khi soi qua thiết bị hiện đại, trứng được tiệt trùng bằng tia UV, loại bỏ trứng có tia máu, nứt vỡ, tránh bị vi khuẩn thâm nhập. Đặc biệt, hệ thống có chức năng tự rửa, tự vệ sinh, thiết bị máy móc luôn sạch sẽ, đảm bảo trứng chất lượng cao – sạch – an toàn đến tay người tiêu dùng.

Hòa Phát nhập khẩu trực tiếp giống gà siêu trứng Hyline Brown từ Anh, hiện là một trong hai thương hiệu gà giống hưởng trứng lớn nhất thế giới. Thêm vào đó, với công nghệ tiên tiến trong sản xuất, trứng gà mang thương hiệu Hòa Phát sẽ là sản phẩm cao cấp và an toàn hàng đầu thị trường.

So với các nước trong Khu Vực và thế giới, sản lượng tiêu thụ trứng gà của người dân HCM còn rất thấp, chỉ 89 quả/người/năm, trong khi đó các nước láng giềng như Thái Lan hay Indonesia, sản lượng này tại mức từ 125-340 quả (số liệu năm 2017). Ngành trứng gia cầm ở HCM vẫn được đánh giá có tiềm năng rất lớn, dự kiến đến năm 2020 sản lượng tiêu thụ trứng gà trong nước sẽ đạt 140 quả/người/năm, tăng 1.6 lần so với hiện ở.






Song hành với việc đạt chuẩn công bố thông tin công khai, minh bạch, năm 2017, đơn vị *thu mua phế liệu inox* Hòa Phát tại Sài Gòn đạt kết quả kinh doanh ấn tượng với doanh thu hợp nhất đạt 46.855 tỷ đồng, tăng 38% so với 2016. Đặc biệt, lợi nhuận sau thuế ghi nhận mức cao nhất trong lịch sử Hòa Phát khi đạt 8.015 tỷ đồng, vượt 33% so với kế hoạch và tăng 21% so với năm trước. 6 Tháng đầu năm 2018, Cty TNHH Hòa Phát (HPG) đạt kết quả kinh doanh khả quan với 27.595 tỷ đồng doanh thu và 4.425 tỷ đồng lợi nhuận sau thuế, tăng tương ứng 30% và 27% so với cùng kỳ năm trước.

Hoạt động IR của Hòa Phát cũng được tổ chức thường xuyên, thông qua các hình thức như tiếp xúc trực tiếp ở văn phòng làm việc, thăm quan các nhà máy, dự án, trả lời nhà đầu tư qua điện thoại, email, website,… Qua đó, các cổ đông, nhà đầu tư có thể cập nhật kịp thời mọi hoạt động sản xuất kinh doanh của công ty, đưa ra phân tích, quyết định đầu tư chính xác.

Theo đánh giá mới đây của company Chứng khoán Tân Việt, hiệu quả sinh lời cho cổ đông của HPG cũng nằm trong nhóm Top 3 Công Ty TNHH tốt nhất, và có chỉ số ROE cao hơn rất nhiều so với trung bình ngành.


----------

